# Arthritic Knee and Doing All I Can To Do NO Knee Replacement



## jaminhealth (May 9, 2018)

Anyone else doing all they know to NOT do a knee replacement?

I had a hip replacement in 2010 and living with 3 nasty complications.  So fear keeps me from doing another BIG surgery.  The hip job caused more issues on the already arthritic knee.   

Anyone relate.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 9, 2018)

My husband has needed both knees replaced for at least 8 years now. He has been living on Meloxicam and Aleve. Surprised his stomach hasn`t been eaten away. But a couple of months ago,I ordered him these. He thanks me every single day. He laughed when he saw them but they really work! Don`t slip down like other knee supports do. He says he doesn`t even feel them when he wears them. https://www.itbandz.com/


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 9, 2018)

Also,he has resisted surgery for the same reason as you. He had an arthtroscopic procedure done in 2007(?) and ended up with a nasty staph infection that landed him in the hospital for 5 days and a second surgery to clean his knee out. After he got home,he ended up back in the ER a couple of days later as the meds were not taking care of the infection. He does NOT want to repeat that!


----------



## jaminhealth (May 9, 2018)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Also,he has resisted surgery for the same reason as you. He had an arthtroscopic procedure done in 2007(?) and ended up with a nasty staph infection that landed him in the hospital for 5 days and a second surgery to clean his knee out. After he got home,he ended up back in the ER a couple of days later as the meds were not taking care of the infection. He does NOT want to repeat that!



Oh I have a miserable story about this knee.  I too ended up with staph infection in later 2016 from a injection needle.  Hospital did a clean out and I think it's worse since the cleanout.. I've read that so OFTEN after a clean out surgery, people end up with replacements anyway.  I was in hospital/rehabs for 4.5 months as MD's didn't find infection for 2.5 months....talk about Fear of never walking again.  I didn't walk for 2.5 months due to the infection.

So I fear a KNIFE again.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 9, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> Oh I have a miserable story about this knee.  I too ended up with staph infection in later 2016 from a injection needle.  Hospital did a clean out and I think it's worse since the cleanout.. I've read that so OFTEN after a clean out surgery, people end up with replacements anyway.  I was in hospital/rehabs for 4.5 months as MD's didn't find infection for 2.5 months....talk about Fear of never walking again.  I didn't walk for 2.5 months due to the infection.
> 
> So I fear a KNIFE again.



Yikes! Yes,that is what he is afraid of. Thing was,after consulting another doctor,he never should have had the surgery in the first place-it was just arthritis that no surgery is going to fix anyway. But the infection ate all of the cartilege so he`s now bone on bone. But then,his other knee is about the same.


----------



## Keesha (May 9, 2018)

Thank you for the helpful link Mrs. Robinson. 
I will be interested in getting something like that.
My father had his entire knee replaced and hasn’t been able to walk ever since. The difference from pre-op to post-op is scary.
My neighbour and my husband had a partial knee replacement. My husband was walking on it the very next day and he healed quickly with no issues. My neighbour took over a year to heal. There is a ten year difference in age but my neighbour is very inactive. 

I am going to look into Mrs. Robinson’s idea today. It sounds like something I would definitely be interested in for future reference , so thank you for the information. 

Good luck with your knees Jam.


----------



## jaminhealth (May 9, 2018)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Yikes! Yes,that is what he is afraid of. Thing was,after consulting another doctor,he never should have had the surgery in the first place-it was just arthritis that no surgery is going to fix anyway. But the infection ate all of the cartilege so he`s now bone on bone. But then,his other knee is about the same.



They pushed me like crazy at the first rehab to walk and no one knew about the infection....bloodwork, xrays did not show it, it was an MRI that finally showed it.   The knee got destroyed and I have bills left over that will never get paid..I was out of medicare money, had to apply for medical,,,long long drama.   The doctors goofed as far as I "get it"...if they had done an MRI immediately, the long drama would have been over 2 months shorter.  I was placed on 2 months of IV abx drugs.  

I ordered the IT band, and for me the IT band along the right side of leg was damaged in hip replacement.  The surgeon came highly recommended but did he butcher me.   My whole right side of right leg is numb and sore, 7 yrs post op hip job.   Thanks my dear.


----------



## jaminhealth (May 9, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Thank you for the helpful link Mrs. Robinson.
> I will be interested in getting something like that.
> My father had his entire knee replaced and hasn’t been able to walk ever since. The difference from pre-op to post-op is scary.
> My neighbour and my husband had a partial knee replacement. My husband was walking on it the very next day and he healed quickly with no issues. My neighbour took over a year to heal. There is a ten year difference in age but my neighbour is very inactive.
> ...



A friend of a friend had a total knee job when he was early 70's and he was and is very very active, bikes all over Palm Springs, tennis etc etc...and he's had good luck.  I've been active but not like him.

Another lady I've known for over 50 yrs had a knee replacement at 86, she's now 91 and does pretty good all in all.  She is not overly active but does home PT she's learned.  I do it for my knee now that I learned at the 3 rehabs.


----------



## rgp (May 9, 2018)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> My husband has needed both knees replaced for at least 8 years now. He has been living on Meloxicam and Aleve. Surprised his stomach hasn`t been eaten away. But a couple of months ago,I ordered him these. He thanks me every single day. He laughed when he saw them but they really work! Don`t slip down like other knee supports do. He says he doesn`t even feel them when he wears them. https://www.itbandz.com/




 I have a bone on bone left knee....I think I'll give one a try...Thanks for the information.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 9, 2018)

When I was still working, a man I saw at work sometimes, who was of retirement age, had a knee replacement.  He was in horrible pain and regretted getting the surgery, could barely show up for work.  Finally he went back to the doctor and they found the replacement was crooked and put in improperly.  He went to have the surgery redone, and never returned to work.  I don't know for sure what happened with him.

For me, I'm just trying to remain active and keep my joints flexible, take supplements like MSM, Glucosamine, D3 and K2, bone broth, etc.  So far, so good.


----------



## Keesha (May 9, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> When I was still working, a man I saw at work sometimes, who was of retirement age, had a knee replacement.  He was in horrible pain and regretted getting the surgery, could barely show up for work.  Finally he went back to the doctor and they found the replacement was crooked and put in improperly.  He went to have the surgery redone, and never returned to work.  I don't know for sure what happened with him.
> 
> For me, I'm just trying to remain active and keep my joints flexible, take supplements like MSM, Glucosamine, D3 and K2, bone broth, etc.  So far, so good.




Thats what happened to my dad. The replacement cap is on crooked making him forever crippled. 

I’m also with you on your selection of supplements as well as the idea of remaining active and stretching. 
Probably one of the worst things to do for sore joints is nothing. Sitting inactive creates pain that snowballs.


----------



## WhatInThe (May 11, 2018)

Besides complications any major orthopedic surgery is all but worthless without rehab and lifestyle changes meaning rehab needs to morph into daily exercise, fitness and flexibility training. 

I'd try milking a rehab regime as long as possible. They also recently cameout with a report that some major knee surgeries aren't as effective on older patients.

https://www.newsmax.com/health/health-news/knee-surgery-no-help/2018/03/11/id/848002/

Also some believe a natural wear pattern is helpful based on studies from longtime runners in particular. Meaning use current conditions to your advantage.


----------



## jaminhealth (May 12, 2018)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> My husband has needed both knees replaced for at least 8 years now. He has been living on Meloxicam and Aleve. Surprised his stomach hasn`t been eaten away. But a couple of months ago,I ordered him these. He thanks me every single day. He laughed when he saw them but they really work! Don`t slip down like other knee supports do. He says he doesn`t even feel them when he wears them. https://www.itbandz.com/



I got mine and wearing it now.  Strange how this little pricey  thing can help me but I'll see...we with bad knees have all kinds of bad knees.

Talking about knee replacements, the other day I stopped in at the hip replacement forum I've visited for years                          due to my hip mess, and saw the forum had a knee replacement group...so I checked it out and OMG, the stories of pain years post op, not bending knee real well, not being able to straighten the leg out straight, drop foot...so many sad stories after doing the TKR surgery.   Makes me want to keep doin what I'm doin and hope I can keep walking and bending as I do...I'm sure not without pain, but I fear I could get more.


----------



## rgp (May 13, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> I got mine and wearing it now.  Strange how this little pricey  thing can help me but I'll see...we with bad knees have all kinds of bad knees.
> 
> Talking about knee replacements, the other day I stopped in at the hip replacement forum I've visited for years                          due to my hip mess, and saw the forum had a knee replacement group...so I checked it out and OMG, the stories of pain years post op, not bending knee real well, not being able to straighten the leg out straight, drop foot...so many sad stories after doing the TKR surgery.   Makes me want to keep doin what I'm doin and hope I can keep walking and bending as I do...I'm sure not without pain, but I fear I could get more.






   "the hip replacement forum " ??


----------



## jaminhealth (May 13, 2018)

rgp said:


> "the hip replacement forum " ??



Do you want to know the name?  Can I mention it here or send you a PM?   j


----------



## rgp (May 13, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> Do you want to know the name?  Can I mention it here or send you a PM?   j





   Yes to both ....I'd like to look through it.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 13, 2018)

I have a badly damaged knee from past accidents, plus that leg is also shorter than the other one (and mis-aligned) from the broken leg accident, and the doctor said there is severe arthritis in my knees.   
However, because of my heart, I can’t have a knee replacement, and I can’t use OTC painkillers except as emergency help; so I have HAD to rely on other methods to help the knee pain, and I can share with you what has worked for me. 

First is dietary changes. 
I am limiting all inflammatory foods (animal products and white sugar/flour foods), and adding more of the anti-inflammatory foods (fruits, greens, and vegetables) into my diet. I am not a total vegetarian, but I basically just use meat lightly , more to flavor foods than as a main dish. 

The second thing is exercise. 
After I went to the orthopedic doctor, he gave me one of those cortisone shots and said that it would help from anywhere between 3 months to a year, but you can only get the shot once a year. 
that was about 2 years ago. 
Since I was swimming at the fitness center, I started looking on youtube for knee exercises that can be done in a swimming pool, and started doing those while the cortisone was working. By the time the cortisone had worn off, my knees were doing much better. 

I know that there will always be knee issues, because some things can’t be changed ; but as long as I continue to eat right and exercise, my knees are much, much better. 
This has also helped my heart, especially the anti-inflammatory foods, because my heart is no longer even in heart failure, and even the kidney failure is improving; so for me , it has actually been a blessing that I couldn’t have knee surgery.


----------



## jaminhealth (May 13, 2018)

rgp said:


> Yes to both ....I'd like to look through it.



The Hip group I've visited for years is Topix Hip Replacement.  This group also has a Knee Replacement group I just found when I checked in there.  After my THR I was visiting so many groups trying to find out if I was alone in my misery from the replacement.  I am not alone for sure.


----------



## jaminhealth (May 13, 2018)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I have a badly damaged knee from past accidents, plus that leg is also shorter than the other one (and mis-aligned) from the broken leg accident, and the doctor said there is severe arthritis in my knees.
> However, because of my heart, I can’t have a knee replacement, and I can’t use OTC painkillers except as emergency help; so I have HAD to rely on other methods to help the knee pain, and I can share with you what has worked for me.
> 
> First is dietary changes.
> ...



What is saving me as I can't imagine going thru TKR as Hip Job left me with complications going on 8 yrs post op.  I'm 80 soon and my knee is damaged, long long story from the hip surgery and body alignment.  What is helping me NOW is:

Cosamin DS
Omega 3's (higher dose of 4-5 softgels daily EPA-DHA Jarrow product)
Turmeric Curcumin with Bio Perine, there are many brands)

I am faithful with the above combo.


----------



## rgp (May 13, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> The Hip group I've visited for years is Topix Hip Replacement.  This group also has a Knee Replacement group I just found when I checked in there.  After my THR I was visiting so many groups trying to find out if I was alone in my misery from the replacement.  I am not alone for sure.




 Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## jaminhealth (May 13, 2018)

I find myself going back to read those posts on the Knee Replacement group and it keeps me reinforced NOT to do one.  Another issue that I've been reading some report is "foot drop"...from a damaged certain nerve.  I have a bit of a foot drop issue and no knee replacement issue so I'm thinking it's from damaged nerve from the "knee clean out" in 2017.


----------



## RadishRose (May 13, 2018)

There are  times when just losing excess weight takes the pressure off the poor knee and it feels much better.


----------



## jaminhealth (May 13, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> There are  times when just losing excess weight takes the pressure off the poor knee and it feels much better.



That is true, but even slender people get joint issues.  But xtra weight does not help anything.   And then there is all the damage from the surgeries.  Surgery is not NORMAL,


----------



## rgp (May 14, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> There are  times when just losing excess weight takes the pressure off the poor knee and it feels much better.



Very true, trouble is , once joint damage is 'felt' and worsens...moving to ward off excess weight becomes all but impossible....and the spiral begins.


----------



## jaminhealth (May 14, 2018)

rgp said:


> Very true, trouble is , once joint damage is 'felt' and worsens...moving to ward off excess weight becomes all but impossible....and the spiral begins.



This too is true and that's why we must push away from the plate/table, and eliminate foodstuffs that are keeping us overweight.  I stopped using breads about 10 yrs ago, gotta start somewhere and that's what I've accomplished.  Lettuce leaves make a nice bread wrap for my sandwich types.


----------



## rgp (May 15, 2018)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> My husband has needed both knees replaced for at least 8 years now. He has been living on Meloxicam and Aleve. Surprised his stomach hasn`t been eaten away. But a couple of months ago,I ordered him these. He thanks me every single day. He laughed when he saw them but they really work! Don`t slip down like other knee supports do. He says he doesn`t even feel them when he wears them. https://www.itbandz.com/




 Well, I have had one on my left knee for about three hours....I'll see how it goes, and if it brings any relief? So far I must say it is 'comfortable' to wear.


----------



## jaminhealth (May 15, 2018)

rgp said:


> Well, I have had one on my left knee for about three hours....I'll see how it goes, and if it brings any relief? So far I must say it is 'comfortable' to wear.



The first day I wore it and it felt good.  The second day, not so good so had to go back to old support...today I used my old support half the day and now wearing the itband and right now feeling ok but I do use aspercream 4% lidocaine and topricin pain relief almost all the day.   Our knee issues are unique to each of us.


----------



## wvnewbie (May 16, 2018)

My little _Miracle_:  Long story; but, I am part of a research study: _Knee Emobilzation_. Painless out patient procedure.  Fantastic!  I was walking without pain in 24 hours.  4 days later I did an uphill backpacking trip with a heavy pack -NO problems!  As a "research study", it was all FREE! (Free is GOOD!).  I am not sure where this whole study is as far as being "approved" by the AMA and ortho docs; however, based upon my experience, it should become available in the near future.

It was done on my "bad" left knee.  Eventually, I may need a replacement as that knee is almost bone-on-bone.  This procedure has probably given me another 5 years or more.  Pic of me showing off - standing on that knee on the trail - note: Heavy backpack


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 16, 2018)

wvnewbie said:


> My little _Miracle_:  Long story; but, I am part of a research study: _Knee Emobilzation_. Painless out patient procedure.  Fantastic!  I was walking without pain in 24 hours.  4 days later I did an uphill backpacking trip with a heavy pack -NO problems!  As a "research study", it was all FREE! (Free is GOOD!).  I am not sure where this whole study is as far as being "approved" by the AMA and ortho docs; however, based upon my experience, it should become available in the near future.
> 
> It was done on my "bad" left knee.  Eventually, I may need a replacement as that knee is almost bone-on-bone.  This procedure has probably given me another 5 years or more.  Pic of me showing off - standing on that knee on the trail - note: Heavy backpack
> 
> ...



Wow! Very interesting! Guess it`s too late for my huby as he is already bone on bone,but for anybody who isn`t,sounds great!


----------



## jaminhealth (May 16, 2018)

Whatever we can do, I've been keeping my "real" knee going since I was 57 and I'm 80 soon.  And just went thru a mess of a staph infection and made that saga and taking my 3 important supplements for joints and doing ALL I can to do NO replacement.   I've read plenty of horror stories, but there are good results too .... I do PT exercises every day that I learned in the rehabs  and they   sure do keep me going. I go less but I go.

As long as one can bend the knee and walk, there is cartilage there...the more surgeries they do the more tissue and cartilage is taken out.  Then for  sure more bone on bone.  So keep bending and walking.


----------



## Keesha (May 16, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> There are  times when just losing excess weight takes the pressure off the poor knee and it feels much better.



This is so true. While I’ve never had any knee issues, I have had foot troubles that were so bad I could hardly walk. That was about 8 years ago when I was much heavier. Once I lost the weight and started eating better, my foot healed up well and I make sure to keep walking. For me, exercise has been crucially important to my recovery. 



rgp said:


> Very true, trouble is , once joint damage is 'felt' and worsens...moving to ward off excess weight becomes all but impossible....and the spiral begins.


This is so true which was why I made extra effort to lose weight. I figured growing  old is challenging enough without the added pressure of excess weight. It is a tough one. Swimming or just walking in water to help keep your body buoyant is very helpful for those in this situation. Once a bit of weight is lost more can be done but a person  HAS to be willing to change their habits for this to happen.



jaminhealth said:


> This too is true and that's why we must push away from the plate/table, and eliminate foodstuffs that are keeping us overweight.  I stopped using breads about 10 yrs ago, gotta start somewhere and that's what I've accomplished.  Lettuce leaves make a nice bread wrap for my sandwich types.



Exactly. This goes along with Happyflowerlady ‘s post, which was excellent btw. What we eat makes a big difference to our levels of pain. 

Good luck with your knees Jam. 
You are doing pretty good for a women your age.


----------



## Keesha (May 16, 2018)

wvnewbie said:


> My little _Miracle_:  Long story; but, I am part of a research study: _Knee Emobilzation_. Painless out patient procedure.  Fantastic!  I was walking without pain in 24 hours.  4 days later I did an uphill backpacking trip with a heavy pack -NO problems!  As a "research study", it was all FREE! (Free is GOOD!).  I am not sure where this whole study is as far as being "approved" by the AMA and ortho docs; however, based upon my experience, it should become available in the near future.
> 
> It was done on my "bad" left knee.  Eventually, I may need a replacement as that knee is almost bone-on-bone.  This procedure has probably given me another 5 years or more.  Pic of me showing off - standing on that knee on the trail - note: Heavy backpack
> View attachment 52140
> mailbox:///C:/Users/J%20D/AppData/Roaming/FossaMail/Profiles/1pmsh7um.default/Mail/pop.hoessle.com/Inbox.sbd/Prostate?number=1197759&part=1.3&type=image/jpeg&filename=DSCN0722.JPG



Way  to go wvnewbie. Your actions speak as loud as your words. Very cool. 
You appear to be a very active guy. Good for you.


----------

